# [Fixed] Joomla : the XML response that was returned from the

## bastibasti

Hi,

I have installed joomla 1.5 from the portage. Everything fine. I set up the mysql and jommla also creates its database fine. Now when I try to configure ftp or install the sample data I get

Error: the XML response that was returned from the server is invalid.

I tried all the hints that can be found on the web (delete database, delete and recreate config.php etc), nothing helps

Anything gentoo-specific I should know?

```

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/php-5.3.8  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype fileinfo filter ftp gd gdbm hash iconv imap ipv6 json mysql nls phar posix readline session simplexml spell ssl tokenizer unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cjk -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbmaker -debug -doc -embed -empress -empress-bcs -enchant -esoob -exif -firebird -flatfile -fpm -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -inifile -interbase -intl -iodbc -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqli -mysqlnd -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -sqlite3 -suhosin -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -truetype -wddx -xpm -xsl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] www-apps/joomla-1.5.23  USE="-vhosts" 0 kB

```

Last edited by bastibasti on Tue Sep 13, 2011 5:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bastibasti

I got it... 

php.ini

```

display_errors = off

```

----------

